# Bcf Club Card



## gavinl (21/2/12)

It takes a little while for these things to come through in the mail. If anyone needs to use one urgently you can borrow mine to score the following (or anything with a club price)

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/product...809#Description ($80 club price)


----------

